# NEW Benelli Vinci shotgun



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

Has anyone seen pictures of the new Benelli Vinci, they have a commercial and the BenelliUsa website, and I would like to know if anyone has any pictures of it.


----------

